# Guppy Breeding? (Help!)



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

So I heard Guppies are some of the easier types to breed but I also know they are the harder types to keep alive. well I'm about to get a Yellow snakeskin male fancytail Guppy and 2-3 orange roundtail females and I was wanting to breed them and had a few questions first.

Do I need any sort of lighting?


Heating or filter/airstone?


What do I feed them? I've heard of some guppy breeders taking the boiled yolk of an egg mixing it with water and using a tooth pick to put it in with the fry?


When can you tell gender?


When do their colors start coming in?


What's the best temperature to keep the fry at?


Which parent do you keep in and for how long?


Any extra stuff you feel you need to mention goes here:



Sorry for so many questions, I know it's not as much as others but I already have some questions answered so I didn't bother mentioning them.


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

Do I need any sort of lighting?: I feel like any animal needs some sort of lighting to help them live. like light during the day and turn it off during the night so they know when to sleep. any light is okay


Heating or filter/airstone?: guppies are tropical fish, so unless you live in a tropical area where it stays 74-82 degrees I would use a heater. I also have a filter, but not an airstone, but the guppies really seem to like the moving water/the bubbles with oxygen in them


What do I feed them? I've heard of some guppy breeders taking the boiled yolk of an egg mixing it with water and using a tooth pick to put it in with the fry?: My guppies I feed a mixture of different brands of flakes, bloodworms, and only a little bit of daphina. then once a week I fast them unless they are extremely pregnant. i found out about the boiled yolk thing after my fry had grown up, but I think it works. i wouldn't feed it as their main meal, and be very careful of cleaning it up afterwards, it seems like it can be very toxic if left alone


When can you tell gender?: when the guppies grow up in hotter water, they grow quicker. my male guppies started growing their male parts in about 1 3/4 months. I kept them in warmer water though. from my experiences, the girls grow up slower. but usually you can tell at least at 2 months


When do their colors start coming in?: just before 2 months. black colors can come in in weeks though, but colors like yellow and orange take a while to come in. I don't know about blues.


What's the best temperature to keep the fry at?: i kept mine at 82 degrees. they grew quickly but you have to feed more often and they poop more often. a good temperature i would think would be around 78-79


Which parent do you keep in and for how long?: I just always keep my guppies together, but you can probably stick the male in with the females for a week then take them out and the girls will probably be pregnant. once the mother gives birth you can take her out so she won't eat the young


Any extra stuff you feel you need to mention goes here: I am not an expert breeder. This is just what i've been doing. my information might not be correct of not. ^u^


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Guppies are SO. Easy to keep feeding fry you can easily give them powdered or finely crushed fish flake if you're breeding lots of plants will give you better numbers and let you keep adults with the fry

You can also feed them Microworms Even the adults will eat them. Keep up on your water conditions and they will easily stay healthy, if you are worried about them getting sucked into an hob filter a piece of sponge in the intake works wonders


I've kept guppies and bred them for a long time^^


----------

